

The Washington region dominates the latest list of highest income U.S. counties - 001sky
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/local/highest-income-counties/

======
dccoolgai
My platitude about DC and software has always been that you may have a small
chance of going to SV and starting the next $billion company - but if you are
a decent dev, any company you start in DC is almost guaranteed to be multi-
million-dollar. It is a city of bullshitters desperate for the few who can
actually do and make.

------
impostervt
Speaking as a gov't contractor living in that region - ya, we get paid a lot
of money. I'd probably have to take a 25% pay cut to go work in the commercial
world. Plus, the job security is amazing. There are always thousands of
openings.

------
snogglethorpe
"Your government dollars at work" I guess ... :/

